# To make a documentary



## xebonyx

Merhaba arkadaşlar,
Bu cümle anlamı var mı?

Sana yazıyorum çünkü yapmak belgesel film istiyorum.


----------



## shafaq

In Tarzan version of Turkish yes! But if you formulate it as standard Turkish you may say:
"Sana yazıyorum çünkü bir belgesel film yapmak istiyorum."


----------



## xebonyx

shafaq said:


> "In Tarzan version of Turkish yes!"


Komik.  
Hala öğreniyorum, sabırla. 



> bir belgesel film


Biliyorum "bir" = akuzatif eki, ama yazmadım. 
Teşekkür ederim.


----------



## shafaq

xebonyx said:


> Komik.
> Hala öğreniyorum, sabırla.
> Öğrenmekte ciddi iseniz pasif dinleme yöntemine önem veriniz. Daha önce bahsetmiştim Arapça forumunda. Gerekirse tekrar ederim.
> 
> Teşekkür ederim.
> Benim için bir zevkti.


----------



## xebonyx

> Öğrenmekte ciddi iseniz pasif dinleme yöntemine önem veriniz.



Öğreneceğim.  Aslında, üç ya için türkiye'ye gidiyorum. Yorum (Tarzan) yüzünden "sabırla" dedim. 



> Daha önce bahsetmiştim Arapça forumunda. Gerekirse tekrar ederim



Özür dilerim bu karşılaştırma anlamıyorum. Arapçam daha iyi Turkçem.


----------



## Rallino

xebonyx said:


> Biliyorum "bir" = akuzatif eki, ama yazmadım.
> Teşekkür ederim.


 
I didn't quite understand this one, but let's make sure: _Bir_ + nominative. (Not accusative)


----------



## xebonyx

Rallino said:


> I didn't quite understand this one, but let's make sure: _Bir_ + nominative. (Not accusative)


 The reason why I said bir = an accusative insertion was because here, I thought it marked it, but apparently it's nominative.


----------

